# Joss Stone at the Brits



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Did anyone see her last night? How far up her own (very nice) arse is she?

And what's with the american accent? You're from Devon you silly cow. Sort your shit out. :x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Fantastic legs though.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Her head has gone right up her own arse, still would though :twisted: .

What was with Fearne Cotton, she seemed to have lost the ability to speak English, dumb bint, she was trying to be all "gangster" talking to the "trendy" people.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fearne Cotton - Is she legal yet? (remember seeing her on Saturday morning TV) cos if she is ...........she'd get a portion!

And as for Joss Stone ~ way too much. Is she really a Brit?  Fucking 'ell, the girl needs a reality check.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Joss Stone - Short skirt and very very nice legs but bad hair

Fearne Cotton - speaks like she's had a stroke and I am not sure I would


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Joss Stone - Short skirt and very very nice legs but bad hair
> 
> Fearne Cotton - speaks like she's had a stroke and I am not sure I would


 :lol:

Fearne Cotton - I would - Until the neighbours complained of the smell. (Providing she didn't speak.)


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice Pins Joss


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I would :twisted: Don't care what her accent sounds like :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

If you look very carefully at that last photo you can see the faint sign of a shagging bruise on her leg..

Or is that my vivid imagination again? [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> If you look very carefully at that last photo you can see the faint sign of a shagging bruise on her leg..
> 
> Or is that my vivid imagination again? [smiley=devil.gif]


thats why she has those boots on in the first pic as well :wink:

Definitely a shagger


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > If you look very carefully at that last photo you can see the faint sign of a shagging bruise on her leg..
> ...


They don't call them FMBs for nothing ! :wink:

Ah, don't start me on gals in boots........ :twisted: :twisted:  :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Nice Pins Joss


Oh my god  how big are her feet       You could launch those.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

So we're all agreed then?

Provided she promised not to speak american, took her head out of her arse and brushed her hair, then we would, wouldn't we?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I would anyway.

She's just gonna get better and better


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Unanimous decision ! 

I'm going first, and I want the boots kept on ! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

What about that Gemma Atkinson girl from Hollyoaks ?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> I would anyway.


And twice on a Sunday   

Gemma Atkinson is as fit as a Butchers Dog especially now she has been modded but and this is a big but (not hers :wink: ) she is going out with Christiano Ronaldo


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

How much would you take to do Amy though?   

Bet we wouldn't be as quick in there :roll:

But I'd say shes massively dirrrrrty........... :twisted:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a big thing for that little slapper Roxanne Palette in Emmerdale :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Amy's just plain hairy man. I mean, just look at those arms! 

There's no way I'd go out with a bird with hairyer arms than me. And, if her arms are _that_ bad, just think what ..............


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Amy's just plain hairy man. I mean, just look at those arms!
> 
> There's no way I'd go out with a bird with hairyer arms than me. And, if her arms are _that_ bad, just think what ..............


Stooooop............. 

Nightmare time ! 

Is she French from way back I wonder?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

AidenL said:


> How much would you take to do Amy though?
> 
> Bet we wouldn't be as quick in there :roll:
> 
> But I'd say shes massively dirrrrrty........... :twisted:


I would. You are right Amy is clearly Dirrrrrrrrrrrrrrty

And as for Roxanne - definitely

Christ I sound desperate for anybody dont I ?

Here is a pic of Gemma


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

A bit of Roxanne for you

And take a look Aiden she's wearing her FMB's


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > How much would you take to do Amy though?
> ...


You are a braver man than me Mikey if you would tackle Amy ! :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> A bit of Roxanne for you
> 
> And take a look Aiden she's wearing her FMB's


Bloody perfect ! 8)  

Boots and stockings - 200% on the nail for me ! 

Must Right Click Save As ! :twisted:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Can't see the attraction in any of them myself.....


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

phodge said:


> Can't see the attraction in any of them myself.....


You need a semi-nekkid lads pic thread :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I've posted her on here many times, but I'm going to again..

Nobody will ever beat the french newsreader Melissa Theuriau



















Hubba Hubba :twisted:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Humanah Humanah Humanah (To all of them :lol: ) [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I've posted her on here many times, but I'm going to again..
> 
> Nobody will ever beat the french newsreader Melissa Theuriau
> 
> ...


She gets around all the forums !  :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

God, those pics are making my ballsack go tight. Stop now!!


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> God, those pics are making my ballsack go tight. Stop now!!


Is that why you are seen holding it in your Avatar Pic :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Humanah Humanah Humanah


Haven't heard anyone use that for ages - brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > God, those pics are making my ballsack go tight. Stop now!!
> ...


Good one. :lol:

Now, be a good lad and fuck off back to the MkII Forum will ya! :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


There will be no Babe pics in here if we bail out :roll:  :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

jbell said:


> Gemma Atkinson is as fit as a Butchers Dog especially now she has been modded but and this is a big but (not hers :wink: ) she is going out with Christiano Ronaldo


Only because she heard about his diving.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Joss Stone = silly little girl whose overblown warbling, shouting and complete inability to hold a note without inserting aforementioned afflictions, has lead to her actually believing she is a good singer and having delusions of adequacy.

And I wouldn't.

But Melissa, on the other hand. every last drop. :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanah Humanah Humanah
> ...


I remember that episode of the Wonder Years like it was yesterday :wink: :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> But I'd say shes massively dirrrrrty........... :twisted:


 :? :?

You sure that's not Yootha Joyce? :wink:

She looks like a bloke!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And, as Russ 'The Twat' Brand said, sounds like a fucking London cabbie!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm suprised you lot also haven't added in the Italian match of the day female presenter - thats assuming she still presents it  :wink: . She is devine also :wink: :-*


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I'm suprised you lot also haven't added in the Italian match of the day female presenter - thats assuming she still presents it  :wink: . She is devine also :wink: :-*


That post is no use without pictures Dotti!  :wink:

We NEED pictures!!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I'm suprised you lot also haven't added in the Italian match of the day female presenter - thats assuming she still presents it  :wink: . She is devine also :wink: :-*
> ...


LOL! Give me your email address, I will forward them and then you can put them up


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> And, as Russ 'The Twat' Brand said, sounds like a fucking London cabbie!


You cant call him that.

Russ ' The Rapist' Brand is i believe the proper nomenclature.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Unanimous decision !
> 
> I'm going first, and I want the boots kept on ! :twisted: :lol:


THat's alright, I'll let you drill the pilot hole. :twisted:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Dotti said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


For the benefit of all my fellow male posters, to help them get hrough a friday, my email address has been sent!!  :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Kell said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Unanimous decision !
> ...


  :lol: I'll soften her up first then ! :twisted:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


Good man !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


Piccies forwarded  :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> THat's alright, I'll let you drill the pilot hole. :twisted:


Urgh. Kell does sloppy seconds. That's gross man!


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > THat's alright, I'll let you drill the pilot hole. :twisted:
> ...


Only if you're fussy.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Dotti said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


Hahaha you tease - shove up man put them out their missery :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Dotti said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


I am shoving NOTHING up! (unless asked nicely :wink: )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


Easy tiger ... TT2BMW will be on your case very soon regarding up up and away items :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Easy tiger ... TT2BMW will be on your case very soon regarding up up and away items :lol:


Certainly is where you're concerned Dotti. As in, 'up up and OMG where's it gone?'.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Easy tiger ... TT2BMW will be on your case very soon regarding up up and away items :lol:
> ...


Sponge Bob tight pants for you then :lol: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And Spongebob slack pants for you dear. :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Coutesy of Dotti, here's the Italian TV presenter.

I'm just nipping to the toilet. For a while.





































She's not a patch on Mark Lawrenson though..


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Coutesy of Dotti, here's the Italian TV presenter.
> 
> I'm just nipping to the toilet. For a while.
> 
> ...


Feck !   :twisted: :twisted:

Good find there Dotti ! 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Coutesy of Dotti, here's the Italian TV presenter.
> ...


You likey?  [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I likey a lot :twisted:

What else do you have in your piccy collection?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> I likey a lot :twisted:
> 
> What else do you have in your piccy collection?


Lots


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I likey a lot :twisted:
> ...


Cough up then !


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Coutesy of Dotti, here's the Italian TV presenter.
> 
> I'm just nipping to the toilet. For a while.
> 
> ...


That is what I like about Italian TV they always choose their presenters based on their intellectual abilities.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Will people stop posting pictures of this semi-clad lady...I'm having severe trouble sitting close to my desk :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

How the fuck does she keep them puppies in? 

Mind you, I can see some restraining tape in the last pic, on her left titty!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

GOD DAMN!!!!

And we get Lineker? I know he was a great centre forward and all that goal scoring lark - but I know who I would rather see on the telly thanks....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

.......and I know whose ears I'd prefer to see between my legs moving in a rhythmic back and forth motion, (and they wouldn't be Lineker's!).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't worry there is always big Al :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I'm just nipping to the toilet. For a while


Has he come back yet or is he still mopping up the mess from inside his trousers?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> How the fuck does she keep them puppies in?


Look closely in the first piccie . You can see double sides sticky tape  .

Naughty :- Are you sitting comfortably and nicely WEDGED in your seat :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I very much doubt that he's 'comfortable'! :?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Look closely in the first piccie


Why on earth would you think we need to be told to do that ? ? ? ?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> I very much doubt that he's 'comfortable'! :?


Not wrong


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Har Har you lot get so easily pleased :lol:  :-* . Control your hormones you lot your working day ain't over yet


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Gizmo750 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Look closely in the first piccie
> ...


Good god. I havent looked that closely, but i can give you a good pixel count.
Got to get me one of those.
Who wants the other one?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just nipping to the toilet. For a while
> ...


Did you know Jeans are Â£24.99 in Next.

I do. Now. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Did you know Jeans are Â£24.99 in Next.
> 
> I do. Now. :wink:


Fit well? :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dry cleaners woulda been even cheaper ! :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Dotti said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know Jeans are Â£24.99 in Next.
> ...


Not overly. There's a massive bulge at the front! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

He probably couldn't stand around, in his boxer shorts, for a week waiting for them to come back though could he?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> He probably couldn't stand around, in his boxer shorts, for a week waiting for them to come back though could he?


Don't you remember the old Levis ad? :wink: He might get lucky in the launderette


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Another today you lot - back to normality!  Until Monday anyway


----------

